# Anyone out there having crazy weather?



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

It is wonderfully warm here (Northern California) today. It is 90 degrees! Just crazy. I love hot weather but the chickens and goats are not too happy with the sudden increase. :crazy:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:shocked: Wow! That's a little too hot...too soon for me. Weathers been just about right here...nice sunny and warm today...75 out.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

I agree, 75 is near perfect. We had 75 for two days and then 90 ~ poor goats are panting even in the shade. Perhaps they will be less likely to fuss in a couple weeks when we start getting ready for show season and start clipping everyone. :wink:

PS Kylee you have beautiful goats!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...thanks. 

What's the normal temp. for you guys in CA around this time? We usually don't start hitting 90s until late June.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

We were in a drought but we got serious storms yesterday and this morning. Guess its just Florida .


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Pouring rain and thunder just got here a hour or so ago.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wacky PA weather here! Beautiful sunshine and warm temps the past week but today is rainy and 50* with tomorrow and Monday expected to be even cooler with some wet snow mixed with the expected rain.... hows that for crazy?


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well..yesterday it was in the 70s and beautiful. Today,it was raining early this morning, and drizzling all day. It was soooo cold, dropped into the upper 40s but with the wind and drizzle it felt so much colder! 
I was at the track for a few hours this afternoon and the fillies were really FRISKY! The weather was really getting to them! The boys somehow were on best behavior...heh, go figure!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Im in central ca. And was 95 today. I was watching the news and is going to be 60 on friday. Here it usually starts going into the 90s the first of may.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

We had 80s in like March, it was ridiculously warm, when our normal highs in March/April are 50s/60s and occassionally in April the low 70s.

I don't think it got into the 50s yesterday, it was sooo cold and gloomy. I wasnt' at the track very long, but my sinus' started hurting the minute I left, and still feel...'bleah.'

It's 45 this morning and sunny, so that's a huge upgrade! It'll be in the mid 50s today. Rebound into the 60s/upper 60s off an on through the week. Wed looks rainy, we need the rain! But Wed I start the Rolex three day event <horse show>.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Sorry Kylee for not responding yesterday. I was driving to go pick up some goats for a friend and I was gone all day.  

It normally starts getting into the 90s next month but this week we are having some wacky heat wave or something. 

We are lucky though as the evening and nights here cool down to the 60s. We used to live in Redding, California (about 2 1/2 hours north of here) and it would stay in the 80s at night. :shocked: We were used to it but then we moved here about ten years ago and we are spoiled now. :wink:


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

Been HOTTTTT here


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It's currently 37* here and we're under a Winter Storm watch...heavy wet snow started early this morning and was basically slush on the ground, broke a limb off my lilac tree...expected to get around 4-6 inches and have a high of 45 tomorrow.....talk about wacky


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

After being really hot here now I hear that it could go down into the 40s tonight! So Pan will be sleeping inside and Sprite (who i shaved the other day) will be wearing his sweatshirt LOL.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Zarafia ~ I hear you with the sweatshirts. We have our first show in about three weeks so I've been busy making goat coats for all the poor little babies I am going to shave. I already made them for the big girls but the little ones are still in the works. Everytime one of my daughters asks if she can bring a goat into the house I think of you ~ lol. :stars:


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

It's currently 90 degrees and windy here. We have a high of 100 today unfortunately.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

It was 103 today and it is going to be 75 tomarrow or the next day. So yep crazy weather here.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Now this is just silly ~ it was 95 here yesterday and it is 77 today with a lovely breeze :? Hopefully this beautiful weather is headed toward Arizona!


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

The AZ weather has sure been really strange lately. At least we are getting a cool down in a day or two  I'm sure the goats will appreciate it!


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Crazy weather? Here in western NY winter was spring and now spring is winter. Only in the 30s/40s here with snow and wind and just ugly. Don't see this pattern breaking even into next week. So much fun for does kidding.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

It's 57 and beautiful out today. It's supposed to be in the low 70s the next couple of days, and possability for thunderstorms tomorrow afternoon.
Which figures, since I plan on being at the horse park for the horse inspection for the Rolex Three Day Event at 3pm!
I remember last year I didn't go because we had tornado warnings, it was a scary day! Hopefully nothing like that tomorrow!


----------

